# Burton freestyle bindings any good?



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm looking into buying some 2009 or 2008 burton freestyle bindings. Its my first time buy snow gear so I just wanted some opinions on these binding. I've the cartels and customs are good for burton but I'm looking for a cheaper route just so I can get some more practice this season and upgrade to newer gear next season. Burton Freestyles any good?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i had last years freestyle at one point...
the freestyle is burtons cheapest binding...its a piece of crap and waste of money...
very soft and the construction is flimsy...i cracked my heelcup in just a few days
only thing i liked about it is the toe cap...
id invest the money on a better binding that will last longer
________
California Dispensary


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

koo thanks. there used too so I'm sure they'll bust on me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

if u want burton get the missions and u will get a few good season out of them..


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been riding freestyles for a few years now and I ride them hard. I haven't had any real problems with them they are good beginner bindings. Missions would be a good beginner binding as well they will just run you a little bit more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Although I only tried customs and now ride Cartels. I thought the customs sucked did not respond well. But Cartels are badass for the price. Light and respond awesome in any condition.

Would imagine anything lower than customs would be worse. My advise go Cartels and higher from last years line on Ebay


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

From what I've seen and read, the recent burton bindings are made like the cheap china toys that are probably made on the conveyor belt next to them. I bought the new p1.1's to replace my older p1's, only to return them as soon as I got them in the mail. What garbage. My tv remote is probably made from better material. My friends old syncros were even made in Italy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

twinrider148 said:


> From what I've seen and read, the recent burton bindings are made like the cheap china toys that are probably made on the conveyor belt next to them. I bought the new p1.1's to replace my older p1's, only to return them as soon as I got them in the mail. What garbage. My tv remote is probably made from better material. My friends old syncros were even made in Italy.


where did you read this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> Although I only tried customs and now ride Cartels. I thought the customs sucked did not respond well. But Cartels are badass for the price. Light and respond awesome in any condition.
> 
> Would imagine anything lower than customs would be worse. My advise go Cartels and higher from last years line on Ebay


agree if you're getting bindings from burton then you'd be wise to go with the cartels. 

twinrider: wtf?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I have old p1's(07's I believe) so I know the quality of those and I really like them. I have no bias...I just bought two burton twin boards for the upcoming season. I ordered the new p1.1's because I wanted new bindings and sent them right back. The plastic looked like it would break on the first run. After some researching, many people have liked the performance and looks of the newer burtons but the quality isn't there; highbacks cracking on the most expensive models esp the c60's. If you like burton bindings, great.. I'm just throwing in my 2cents.


----------

